# looking for some feedback.



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been Trying to narrow down my costume ideas for this year so that i can get started, but i have been having dificulty coming up with an exceptable idea. i have three clear frontrunners but i was hoping you all could tell me what you think of them.

My first idea is the one i am the most wary of but also the one i feel i want to do the most. i had the idea to remake the tired old dracula costume that has become a staple of the halloween tradition by bringing it closer to the real world by building the costume around Vlad Tepes the actual historical figure of dracula. this idea scares me for two reasons one is that dracula has been done to undeath and the second reason is that i would have to pour huge amounts of money into the costume so that it isnt just the tired old dracula.

my second idea is to do Jack the ripper this has two reasons one My name is Jack and two my late grandmother had particular intrest in jack the ripper though i am not sur eshe would like me dressing up as him

my final choice is to try and create ivan the terrible i like the idea but i also feel it doesn't have that horror factor 

anyway these are my ideas just looking for some feedback

please reply i need feedback as soon as possible


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I like the Vlad the Impaler idea. I love the classics, Dracula, Mummy, Frankenstein, Wolfman and I don't think that Dracula ever goes out of style. A fresh approach such as Vlad may be the ticket. The props you use may just set your costume apart. I feel that if you use your imagination, you shouldn't have to pour tons of money into any costume. That's what resale shops are for! It just takes a little patience to find what you need. 

Jack the Ripper and Ivan the Terrible are good ideas, but, you may have to explain to everyone who you are. I always like to be a recognizable character but over the top!

Resident, whatever you decide, make sure we get to see pics.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

One of my favorite costume projects was being vampires without coming out & saying we were vampires. Here is the costume (based on store-bought patterns, highly modified):

http://www.starkmadness.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/31.jpg

Mine was pretty simple, since I just added the red spider-web fabric, fake shirt sleeves, & trim (and scalloped the shoulders & waist). The tights are store-bought. Oh, and I made the boots, but you can find ones like those at a Renn Fair shop.


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Resident, I think Skulkin is right on with doing Vlad I believe you want people to know who you are without guessing and I don't think you can over do Dracula! Good Luck and be sure to post your pics!!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

LV Scott, the costumes are great! I've attached one of our pics from this year. Vampires come in all kinds and looks. He looked alot like Jack the Ripper. We liked to think that we were a Mortician and his wife-it went well with our funeral parlor and Hearse. Anyone else have Vampire pics to post to give Res some more ideas?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I like the Vlad Tepes idea best, vampIres never go out of fashion! The Jack the ripper one is tricky because they never really got a good enough description of him, someone with a cloak carrying a bag, although it is more likely he was someone with a manual job such as butcher ( as in the 'leather apron' theory) rather than a doctor and would have dressed differently.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I also like the Vlad Tepes idea. Are you planning on making the costume realistic, the "human" Vlad, or make him a vampire? If like a vampire, that can never be too over done, there are so many ways to do a vampire, and if you check thrift stores, garage sales, etc., you can find things reasonable to modify and make into the costume.Same with the human personna, just find things to modify and use as the actual Vlad. Find a picture of him, and go from there, it doesn't have to be exact, just something along the same lines.


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

i want to thank everyone for their input. i think i have decided to remake dracula. my plan is to combine the real Vlad dracula and the mythic Count dracula. i was thinking of doing a basic vampire makeup job i already have some custom fit fangs. i always make my own costums so i am trying to develop a design, i am building my costum around traditional byzantine fashion as that is most likely the style in which vlad would have dressed. i have been doing some research and as i understand it byzantine clothing consisted of a tunica, the dalmatic, the cloak, and boots. i am debating over whether i want to make a full circle or 3/4 circle cloak. i like the prestige and social rank that the full circle cloak signifies but i also feel it would be kind of stupid to spend my time and money making a full costume just to cover it with he full circle cloak. i also am having difficulty deciding on a color pallette. as you may or may not know vlad was a member of the order of the dragon and their uniform was red and black. but seeing as that was only for special occasions and that the red and black is the basis of all vampire costumes i dont really want to do that. not to mention that traditional byzantine clothing was very vibrant and colorful. please tell me what you think of what i have so far. i will attach a picture showing traditional byzantine clothing

http://www.german-hosiery-museum.de/images/02_08_Byzantiner_6JH_1H.jpg


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I thnk I would go for the 3/4 circle cloak, like you said, no use covering up the rest of the costume, and besides , no one will probably know the significance of a full circle except for you, as far as color, usually the cloak for dracula is black on the outside, red inside, maybe switch that around, and use a rich scarlet or crimmson material for the cloak,black lining, and black and red/scarlet tunic., , with some silver.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I like the way the guy on the left in the pic has his cloak gathered at the shoulder with a big brooch-lookin' thing. That would be a nice touch, allow the cloak to be effective and have the added bonus of keeping it somewhat controlled and out of your way. Keep an eye at Walmart (and other stores of the type) you can sometimes find amazing fabrics very cheap in the discount bins. Also keep an eye on discounted curtains. Many times they have rich colors and patterns, and would be easily turned into cloaks or simple tunics. Looks great so far!


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

*New costume info in blog*

I just posted a blog entry describing my intentions and excitement for this years costume as well as what will be well today my first step into my costume creating process. Please, go check it out tell me what you think.

Preparing for rest,

The ReSiDeNT


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Reds and purples were used by the nobility as a sign of wealth due to the cost of the dyes at that time, will check out your blog as it looks like a great project.


----------



## Resident (Feb 21, 2008)

Well if I had any thoughts or reasons for changing to another costume idea it is to late now. I just took that first step on the path of costume creation. So this may be considered my official announcement of my costume for this year. 

In this the year of 2008, I The ReSiDeNT will recreating the image of Vlad Tepes, the Real Dracula.

The journey has begun,
you can follow the progress in my blog.


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

*Go with Jack*

The Jack the Ripper will go over well this year. The Sweeny Todd movie will help your Halloween costume decision this year. There may be lots of people dressed like another Johnny Depp character like Jack Sparrow. 
Either way Jack the Ripper has always been a cool serial killer, at least in the media.


----------



## DeesFancyDress (Mar 10, 2008)

*I 2nd Jack*

I think the Jack costume would be far more original. You wont be able to move for Dracula's.
Have a look at Smiffys web site they have a new Jack the Ripper costume in their New Historical London range you could get some good ideas from it.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool. Great idea. But just so you know, Vlad Tepes, is not exactly recognizable as the Hollywood Dracula. I bet if you asked a 100 unbiased random people http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2318/2030424812_a4f73e255e.jpg?v=0
or 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacobkrejci/249806563/

who this picture represents - a significant percentage would have no clue.

I have done many a costumes which I thought were dead on, and everyone compliment me on how great I looked, but had no clue what exactly I was.

I hope you continue, its nice to know what you are going to be so early in the year. I hope the links motivate you and inspire.
Good Luck. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## HughP (Mar 25, 2008)

Vlad definitely, your idea sounds is really original even though obvious and that makes it scary for some reason. Would like to see it when you're done. Post a picture please.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Three years ago, my friend used the same mask that I used in the devil picture below. Only he painted the latex peices grey and shades of blue and black. He had those real porcelin fangs and all that. He looked awesome, but I can't find a picture of him just yet. The picture is of me two years before that. The mask comes in 4 peices and has to be glued to your face with spirit gum. I think this devil mask looked much cooler as a vampire when my buddy did it. 








[/IMG]


----------

